
Cocaine Is Back. Blame Technology for It - Vaslo
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/cocaine-back-blame-technology-061644997.html
======
pier25
Misleading title. While technology may be a factor, the article makes it quite
clear that one of the main reasons is that the production in Colombia has more
than doubled between 2013 and 2017.

> _The cocaine resurgence is fed by a growing supply. According to the UN, the
> estimated global manufacture of the drug hit the all-time record of 1,976
> tons in 2017, the latest year for which data are available – more than twice
> as much as in 2013, and 25 percent more than in 2016._

~~~
papln
Is cocaine use throttled by supply? Not by the success level of anti-drug
enforcement, or demand?

Naively, it seems that it's trivial to scale up _production_ of illegal drugs.
Growing it is the easiest part. Transport and delivery and sales is harder.
Perhaps production is up because demand is up?

~~~
pier25
Perhaps demand is up because prices are down?

~~~
convolvatron
and they say purity is up. after a while even the most determined addict gets
tired of paying tens or hundreds of dollars a day for little baggies of soap
and meth.

------
heavenlyblue
Technology... Most of the dealers in the UK don’t even bother with anything
more than texting in order to get t delivered to the doorstep.

You would think technology would have been as much responsible for easier
enforcement of the law.

------
myrandomcomment
So being a teen in the 80s in SoCal, there was a lot of cocaine. At every
party more then one person had it. In the 90s it dropped off. In the last few
years here in Silicon Valley I have noticed it has made a huge comeback based
on the fact at parties at least a few people now have it again.

Cocaine is a hell of a drug that makes you want to get more cocaine. The
interesting thing now is I noticed it is more social and the use of it is
better controlled by the user, being a fun drug for parties, but not something
you do everyday which is where it almost always let to in the 80s.

